# Ready for harvest?



## maystor (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey all!
Been reading tons of info regarding harvesting lately + the sticky. However as a first timer I'm a bit scared not to mess things up - could you check my pics and advise whether to harvest or wait bit more? Strain is unknown (bagseed) - been under 12/12 for 50 days. Last nutes were given 5 days ago (low dosage).

View attachment harv1.jpg
View attachment harv2.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 31, 2011)

The only way you can really tell if they are ready is by examining the trichs with a microscope.  To me, it looks like it could bulk up some more.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes, get yourself a hand-held microscope and look at the trichomes.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

trichs are the only way as mentioned but you need around 2 weeks more.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2011)

The last two weeks they put on some weight so don't chop early. I agree they look like they need some more time. Good luck. Nice cola by the way.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 4, 2011)

Get a pocket scope at Radio Shack for $12-$15 and look at the trichs as others have said. I can't even hazzard a guess with those pics.


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 4, 2011)

:aok: 50 days is usually short for most strains 60 to 65 is the usual ... But as said buy a scope


----------

